# Forum issues still, is it just me.



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Now the home page shows the forums I have previously visited.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No not just you. Site Admin are attempting to fix the other problem (at last) so this is probably why there are other things wrong at present.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh okay thanks, yeah weird the breadcrumb was fixed for little bit earlier, I'll just manage on like the rest of us.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I only have the Mk3 Forum so I have to search for threads/posts under my username then click one to get into the Mk1 forum.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Link removed


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Use this as a favourite /

Link removed


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

No this one

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, getting worse  
Hoggy


----------



## neil6534 (Sep 13, 2018)

as an experienced IT professional I say turn it off then turn it back on again and all will be fine with the world :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Blame the adverts or gdpr.

At least the breadcrumb is sorted


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting beyond a joke :evil:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Yey were are so spoilt, we have our forum on the main forum board index page; albeit in the wrong order 50/50 chance I suppose.










Only another 20 forums to go for the win.


----------

